
Show HN: (Shiva) Py/Django platform to help poor people in quarantine times - iogf
https://github.com/iogf/shiva
======
notadog
Interesting concept. A demo of the platform is available at [https://shi-
va.herokuapp.com/site_app/](https://shi-va.herokuapp.com/site_app/)

